# First Almond Blooms Today in Northern California



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

After near 80F temperatures, we saw the first blooms for 2020 opening on the Winters variety.
First bloom on Feb 11 has been common in the past.
The last few years have been earlier.
Now the big question is; normal bloom period or "flash-bloom"?
Looks like a good year in the making!


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

I think flash bloom Harry. Leave the forklift running this bloom is going to be over in no time. Unfortunately looking like a drought year here in Cali bring on the feed trucks.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Where's Logger Mike when you need him??
:w


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

lol you dont want to know!
Lots of bloom popping today in the Orland area. There are still orchards without bees. Liljake might be right -no recent rainfall and really none in sight. Growers should go light on fungicide if it stays dry .


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I really appreciate your reports, Mike.
I hope you'll update us often as our bees are just a few miles south of Orland.
Looks like Blue Diamond is going to post more frequent reports this year:
https://bluediamondgrowers.com/crop-progress-report/


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I see they are doing youtube videos this year. Cool! 
I should add that most of the orchards I saw yesterday did NOT have bloom showing yet. But its close.Time to rock and roll baby!


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

My "Orland Area" grower reports that bloom is all over the place.
Some orchards are moving ahead rapidly, others at a more normal rate.
I've heard of full bloom mid week next week.


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

I would say that is mostly accurate Harry we are in Durham some orchards however are pretty darn close to full bloom I've even seen some buttes starting to bloom which are usually another week or two off. Checked on a few boomers yesterday and was pleasantly surprised to see honey on the top bars and good wet shakes things are looking up at this point.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

liljake83 said:


> Checked on a few boomers yesterday and was pleasantly surprised to see honey on the top bars and good wet shakes things are looking up at this point.


THAT is some really good news!


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Lots of young orchards looked like this yesterday in the Corning /Orland area. Saw one orchard starting to push leaves. Others were in a more normal state for this time of year.
Thats good news about the nectar. I didnt have time to even get near my bees. We were gathering up pallets ,culled equipment,etc. from holding yards.


----------



## Gazelle (May 17, 2015)

I’m in Durham, half the orchard is bloomed. If any out of towners need something done or checked on give me a holler. I live here so no big deal. Tony 5305214493


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/ca/orland
Thanks for that, Tony. Sometimes its good to know whats going on before making that long drive down. My favorite is to arrive just as the sprinklers are turning on.Or trying to run ahead of the fungicide spraying.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

This is the best conditions for almonds and bees in a number of years.
Last year sucked really bad!


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Anyone want to project release dates in the Chico / Orland vicinity for this year?


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

From what I saw in Durham yesterday two more weeks so March 7th. Temps were at 70 degrees bees were bearding big time some early orchards already hitting petal fall.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

WOW, liljake83 !!!
You hit it right on the nose!
Very impressive!


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks Harry now if I could only get those lotto numbers right.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Semi's loaded up, netted and strapped.
Will arrive back in Oregon Saturday night, 3/7/20
For us it was one of the best almond trips in a number of years.
Bees wintered well. The almond trees had a HEAVY bloom set. The weather was perfect.
The weather has sucked pretty bad over the last few years.
Had a good time but glad to move forward into the year.


----------

